# using mini horn in Chrysler 300



## danssoslow (Nov 28, 2006)

I have a set of mini horns that I purchased here about two years ago. I'm now contemplating putting the in my Chrysler 300.
Through my limited understanding, it seems that the full size horns would work best in my car, due to the large center console.

What issues will I be facing if I do use the mini horns in my car? 

I plan to buy a set of B&C DE250 drivers to mate with the horns, to replace the CD-1e drivers I have now. Eq and crossover duties will be via an Alpine H701.

Any and all help is appreciated!


----------



## Eric Stevens (Dec 29, 2007)

You will want to get them out as wide as possible. When sitting in either seat you should be able to see the horns mouth on the opposite side without the console blocking its view. If you can do this it shoudl be OK. 

DE250 wont fit the CD1EMH horn, any driver needs to be 90mm diameter or less if round bolt on style. If you use a screw on style driver they can be around 105mm and cut off part of the adapter.

If you decide to go full size I can help you with those.


----------



## danssoslow (Nov 28, 2006)

Thank you for the response, Mr. Stevens. 

Would you have a suggestion for 90mm driver? Preferably around the same price point as the de250? 

Being this is my first time exploring horns, I'm afraid of investing too much if I decide that it isn't for me. I'm a perpetual "buy high, sell low" type of guy.


----------



## seedlings (Jul 6, 2015)

If you already have the minis, why not try them in a temporary setup? Nothing to lose, and no day trading!!

I wish I had a set laying around to try out!

CHAD


----------



## danssoslow (Nov 28, 2006)

I see no reason not to give the driver's I have a run. I REALLY want to, and will, mount up the horns I have because they are in kind of a rough shape. There's no reason to fear messing them up trying to mount them due to the shape they are in. 

You are definitely right about the drivers, might as well give them a shot since they are already around.


----------



## nadams5755 (Jun 8, 2012)

I have some selenium d2500tis on my mini horns, needed the screw/plate adapters. 

The horn bodies are pretty easy to clean up and body-filler/paint.


----------



## danssoslow (Nov 28, 2006)

They are cut short on the overhang/trim pieces, which to me doesn't pose a problem; but there are a bunch of holes in the horn throat. I was thinking about using Amazing resin to fill them in, since the stuff is thin and self levels well.

So, is it the bolt pattern that poses the issue with using the de250? Or is it the size of the entire driver would contact the horn body before bolting on?

If it is the latter, is there a commercially available 2 bolt extension?

What are these adapters you speak of nadam5755?

Sorry if this seems pestering. This whole thing is very foreign to me.


----------



## danssoslow (Nov 28, 2006)

I'm reading nadams5755's build thread now. The modified screw in adapter is making sense now.


----------



## Eric Stevens (Dec 29, 2007)

danssoslow said:


> Thank you for the response, Mr. Stevens.
> 
> Would you have a suggestion for 90mm driver? Preferably around the same price point as the de250?
> 
> Being this is my first time exploring horns, I'm afraid of investing too much if I decide that it isn't for me. I'm a perpetual "buy high, sell low" type of guy.



The other option if you are game is find a driver that's no larger than about 100mm OD and grind the horn so it can fit. The DE250 is 120 mm.

There are many drivers that will fit, look at Celestion they are good as well as other B&C models.


----------



## danssoslow (Nov 28, 2006)

10-4. The search is on!


----------



## nadams5755 (Jun 8, 2012)

I'm glad my build thread helped someone.  I found the adapters at PE with the drivers themselves. the de2500ti looks discontinued though


----------

